# Angeln im Meer in Sizilien



## area50flo (3. März 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

diesen Juni geht es für mich direkt an die Küste von Nord-west Sizilien! 
Da ich gerne fische (und auch besitzer eines Angelscheins bin) würde ich da wahnsinnig gern in der Brandung fischen, jedoch habe ich wohl kaum das passende equipment, auch hab ich keine erfahrung mit dem Meeresfischen, also weder mit den Methoden oder ködern noch mit den Fischen die man fangen könnte... 
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte und ein günstiges Einsteigerequipment ( bin schüler, also budget stark begrenzt..) empfehlen könnte!
Vielen Dank im Voraus 
mfg Flo


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (13. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

AUf leute ihr seid Profis irgendeine Idee müsst ihr doch haben.
Ich glaube die wo ich bei mir habe im moment dürfte bei einer ausgewachsenen Makrele brechen.
Also gilt das selbe an sich für mich da ich wie bereits erwähnt jetzt auch nach Sizilien fahre...
Lg Chris


----------



## engelhai (13. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Also, ich war letztes Jahr 7 Monate beruflich auf Sizilien und habe dort angeltechnisch viel ausprobiert. Allerdings war der Erfolg beim Angeln von Land aus um es vorsichtig auszudrücken ziemlich bescheiden. In der Brandung könntest du vieleicht ab und zu mal einen kleinen Wolfsbarsch ergattern, ansonsten kannst du es ja vieleicht mal in den Häfen oder von den Felsen versuchen. Ich hatte allerdings dort nur Fische die kaum größer waren wie der angebotene Wurm|uhoh:, außer ewig die elendigen Muränen.
Der Fischbestand dort ist ziemlich mies , die Einheimischen sind schon zufrieden mit ca 10 cm langen Fischchen!
Würmer kriegst du dort in jedem Angelladen und eine einfache Angel kriegst du dort auch viel billiger wie in Deutschland. Wenn du dir dort mal auf dem Markt die Fänge der einheimischen Fischer ansiehst, dann weißt du wie leergefischt das Mittelmeer dort ist. Leider ist das Meer dort auch noch ziemlich verdreckt!
Gruß Engelhai|wavey:


----------



## andreicho (13. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Braucht Mann Angelschein fuer Brandungsangeln? Ich gehe da naechste Woche und ich habe keine Ahnung. Weisst jemand?

Danke


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (13. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Muränen?
Die dinger  sehn schon heiß aus.
Wenn man die Fängt muss man auf irgendwas aufpassen wegen beißen?
Ich hab zwar gelesen dass sie eklich sein sollen aber ich bin nicht wählerrisch solang des vieh gut durch ist.^^
Frage kann man eigendlich ne rute auch lose mit in den Flieger nehmen als handgepäck?
Oder gibts irgendwelche aufpreise zum Transport wenn man angeln mitnehmen will?
Lg chris


----------



## engelhai (13. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Muränen?
> Die dinger sehn schon heiß aus.
> Wenn man die Fängt muss man auf irgendwas aufpassen wegen beißen?
> Ich hab zwar gelesen dass sie eklich sein sollen aber ich bin nicht wählerrisch solang des vieh gut durch ist.^^
> ...


Mußt schon sehr aufpassen beim Lösen. Haben mächtig scharfe Zähne! Essen kannst du die Viecher nur wenn dsu weißt wie man die zubereitet, sind eigentlich giftig. Die Italiener essen Sie, ich hab mich aber nicht getraut. :v


----------



## engelhai (13. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*



andreicho schrieb:


> Braucht Mann Angelschein fuer Brandungsangeln? Ich gehe da naechste Woche und ich habe keine Ahnung. Weisst jemand?
> 
> Danke


 
Kein Mensch auf Sizilien hat einen Angelschein. Ich glaube nicht das du dort einen brauchst.
Denke die Polizei auf Sizilien hat ganz andere Probleme:g


----------



## HarryO. (13. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Frage kann man eigendlich ne rute auch lose mit in den Flieger nehmen als handgepäck?
> Oder gibts irgendwelche aufpreise zum Transport wenn man angeln mitnehmen will?


 

ruten sind verboten im handgepäck.
schau auf der webside deiner airline, da erfährst du mehr.#6


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (14. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Danke.
Sind Muränen ähnlich wie Aale also vom gift?
Man is ja schade reichen dicke gummihandschuhe aus oder besser solche kettenhandschuhe oder einfach gleich ne Zange benutzen?
In nem großen aquarium würden die sich wesentlich besser machen.^^
SInd krebse auf Sizilien eigendlich unter schutz?
Ich glaub das währe die ungefährliche art für ein abendessen.^^
Gibts irgendwelches wasser worauf ich achten sollte also wo  muränen ungerne sind oder wenn ich ein stück ins wasser gehe dann ich aufpassen muss?
ALso schwimmen tu ich seit letztem jahr im mittelmeer nichmehr.^^
Da bin ich erst auf hüfthöhe gewesen im wasser un dann auf einmal in n loch wo ich keinen halt mehr hatte und das meer hat mich reingezogen wir nochwas dann bin ich mit aller kraft zu dne wellenbrechern geschwommen und die nächst größere welle hat mich draufgeworfen total verschnitten ...

Kann man eigendlich angeln zum Hochseefischen da benutzen also von der stärke oder sollt ich mir gleich da eine kaufen?
Und auf Sizilien kümmern sich die beamten nicht um sowas?
ISt ja hart was haben die denn anderes zu tun?
Also egal wo in Italien hab ich noch nie irgendwas Kriminelles gesehn da is deutschland schlimmer.
Lg Chris


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (14. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Mhhh also Laut wiki haben sie kein Gift allerdings sind sie nicht besonderst Hygienisch bei der Hautpflege aber des mit den zähnen klingt übel.
Hier der ausschnitt aus wikipedia:



* Mensch und Muräne *

 Muränen werden häufig als aggressiv und angriffslustig eingestuft, außerdem sollen sie ein Gift produzieren, welches dem Menschen schadet. In die Enge getriebene Muränen verteidigen sich durch Bisse, die aufgrund ihrer kräftigen Kiefer und der spitzen Zähne tatsächlich Wunden verursachen können. Ein Gift besitzen sie allerdings nicht. Lediglich der Hautschleim oder in die Mundflora gelangte Giftstoffe aus der Nahrung (insbesondere bei Aas) können in die Wunde gelangen und dort als Fremdprotein allergische Reaktionen oder Sekundärinfektionen auslösen.- Cassius Dio berichtet, dass ein reicher Römer, Publius Vedius Pollio, zu Gaumenfreuden Muränen in einer _piscina_ hielt und sie gegebenenfalls auch mit dem Fleisch zu bestrafender Sklaven fütterte.


Habs mir also anderstüberlegt sowas will ich nich an der angel^^


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (28. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Hey Leute wollte jetzt erneut eine Frage stellen.
Könnt ihr mir eine gute Salzwasserbeständige Brandungs oder Normale Meeresroute mit passender Starker rolle und Schnut sagen ?
Preislich bin ich ja bereits am Sparen also so 150 Euro dürften dann für Rolle,und Rute drinnen sein schnur ist ja nicht so besonderst teuer und Wobbler und Kunstköder hab ich ja und vorfächer sind nicht so besonderst teuer.
Allerdings habe ich auch einen Spezialwunsch und zwar muss das ganze nicht nur Qualitativ sehr gut sein sondern auch Optisch was hermachen wenns geht.
Wenn ihr mir etwas gutes nennen könnt sagt mir bescheid.
Im übrigen ließt jemand von euch Folgende zeitschriften:ESOX und Der Raubfisch, wenn ja was haltet ihr davon?
Lg chris


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Danke
> Und auf Sizilien kümmern sich die beamten nicht um sowas?
> ISt ja hart was haben die denn anderes zu tun?
> Also egal wo in Italien hab ich noch nie irgendwas Kriminelles gesehn da is deutschland schlimmer.
> Lg Chris


Keine Sorge, in Sizilien gibt es keine Verbrecher, die sind da alle eine große  Familie und passen aufeinander auf!


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (28. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Na dann bin ich aber beruhigt.^^
Dann werd ich wohl einheiraten müssen.... ich schnapp mir dann ma ne heiße Sizilianerin dann bin ich geschützt
Aber das muss man Italien allgemein lassen die frauen sind Top:m
Lg Chris
Ps:Bitte um ein paar antworten im Letzten meiner beiträge.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Muränen sind absolut lecker, häuten und ab damit!


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Und was mach ich nach dem Häuten könntest du mir dein Rezept sagen?
Hab noch nie Muräne probiert.
Währe mal ganz interresant.
Leute ich brauch immernoch ne gescheite Meeres und-oder Brandungsrute vllt hat ja auch jemand eine zu verkaufen und wohnt in der nähe von Mannheim dann könnt ich auch abholen.
Lg chris


----------



## Fabi_ (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

guck mal hier ;-D
http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/meeresfischerei/meerescombos/multirollen-komplettset.html


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Hallo, danke schonmal für die Antwort aber ich denke ich möchte dann schon eher eine richtig Kraftvolle Rute fürs Hochseefischen.
Wie gesagt die rute kann gerne auf die 150 zugehn.
Möchte dann ja auch lange meinen Spaß haben.
lg chris


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Hi! Also Muränen haben sehr schmackhaftes Fleisch - ich esse die gerne.
Bei der Rute würde ich ein nicht allzu schweres Modell nehmen; eine Feeder oder Karpfenrute ist schon OK. Es gibt auch viele günstige "Mittelmeerruten"; lange Teleteile mit ca. 100gr Wurfgewicht. Die Firma Mitchell bietet da Gutes zum guten Preis.. .
Petri


----------



## Marcodm (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Meer in Sizilien*

Hallo, ich fliege am Dienstag nach Sizilien, wir haben in Maria di Ragusa eine Ferienwohnung.

Hat jemand schonmal dort geangelnt, vom Ufer oder mit Boot auf dem Meer?

Gibt es im Netz evtl. eine Übersicht welche Fische dort sind?

Hoffe hier war jemand mal in der letzten Zeit dort angeln.

Grüße Marco


----------

